# Portrait Pro



## AndyB

Can this app be used independently?


----------



## wonderings

AndyB said:


> Can this app be used independently?


Independently of what? When I searched for the app and went to the website it looks like it is its own software, not a plugin in for photoshop or anything like that. Try the demo, see if it does what you want
PortraitPro - Easy Photo Editing Software


----------

